# Source for shaving brushes



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

besides cotton blossom crafts? I'm looking for a natural wood color not black or white and that's all they carry. :/


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Kathy- we are getting organized to produce ceramic handles for shave brushes so I will post when we have those going. I am working on finding the knots for a reasonable price. Here are some other sites but they are fairly pricey. What I understand from real wet shave enthusiasts is that the brush is the biggest part of success so they are pretty picky about it and spend about 100 to 150 on a brush. That is not my market but wanted to offer brushes that match our scuttles and shave mugs.

Here is a link to an article about brushes and the links below are suppliers.

http://www.classicshaving.com/articles/article/590351/5618.htm

http://www.vulfixoldoriginal.com/

http://www.shavemac.com/shop/Shaving-Brushes

http://www.vintagebladesllc.com/vshop/xcart/home.php?cat=116


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's funny.....I was just looking at a site that sold the knots and wondered if dh could make the wood handles......like he has time. LOL But he loves to work with wood. Hmmm, maybe ds could do it.

I know what you mean though....a serious shaver will spend a good deal for a good brush. But how many serious shavers would purchase that brush from a soap maker? I'd like a good starter brush for someone testing the waters and then they can go off and research what they really want in a brush and find their perfect fit/style. Will be interested to see what you come up with!


----------



## Dacaree (Jan 31, 2009)

Kathy go to Brambleberry. They have wooden handled ones for $4.00. Also my son went to Walmart and bought a brush and stand for $5 or $6 he said. I order the one from Brambleberry, they are not fancy but they work and as long as you rinse it and let it dry it last quit awhile. They work good for starter kits and if the customer wants to upgrade I leave that up tho them.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

try Pendergrass. Password is "relax". I bought the sets they have.

http://www.pendergrassinc.com/WholesaleLogin.aspx


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got mine here: http://www.pawmade.com/store/WsDefault.asp


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

